# Screen printing painted wood



## hellbound (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a show coming up and am giving away a guitar signed by the bands to a lucky fan. I would like to have my clothing label logo screen printed onto the body of the guitar, but I am not sure that the guitar paint would hold up to the curing temperature. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

You can use nearly anything to screen print with. Use a finer mesh squeegee and try some gel stain. That might have a really cool effect. You can sand some of the poly on the wood to give the stain a little more bite and then spray some new poly over the top in a matching gloss.

That's what I'd do, and I'm pretty sure that is what Jesus would do.


----------



## megaloprintiac (Sep 8, 2007)

Im a novice at this kind of thing, but do you have to use plastisol inks?, perhaps a water based ink with a drying additive or something that didnt need to be cured. 

Im sure somebody else could give you much better advice but thats a starting point for discussion.


----------



## hellbound (Jan 17, 2008)

Jesus? 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

No problem...on that side note of Jesus. My church's tagline is "Connecting People to Jesus." I thought they should start a day labor placement agency through the church with the same tagline. Genius.

Seriously though, check out using something other than plastisol. It probably would peel off quickly even if it was cured.


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes, but auto paint might scratch off too. You need something that will etch into the finish of the guitar. Most guitars have a layer of poly on them, so sanding it, printing and respraying poly would do 2 things, give something for the paint/ink/stain to stick to and it would protect the image.

Car paint is also wicked expensive.

See if that gripper primer can be dyed, I've heard that stuff can stick to ANYTHING, even glazed tiles.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

i would just use a vinyl sticker. sounds like too much of a hassle. would be cool if you could make it look right though


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

Use a decal from a Vinyl Machine then get craft spray and put a clear coat over it so it doesnt peel or use a seal it pen


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You have two good options:
1. do as astours suggested
2. or use a sign ink and high mesh count screen

It has been too many years since I did any sign printing so I can't recommend a specific ink but stop by a good sized sign shop and describe what you want to do and ask for an ink recommendation. Then ask to buy a cup of ink. Sign inks will clean up with the same solvents you use for plastisols. The one caveat is you need to be careful that the solvent in your sign ink doesn't melt your stencil but for a one off it shouldn't be a problem. If you make a mistake, just wipe the ink off with a solvent dampened cloth.

Personally I would use a vinyl decal.


----------



## hellbound (Jan 17, 2008)

ImageIt said:


> Wow, that's quite a giveaway! We've been talking about guitar picks for my employees band.
> 
> how many colors is the logo?
> 
> fred


I just happened to get lucky enough to have Guitar Center as a co-sponsor for my shows. That's how I got the guitar. As for the logo, it is just a 1 color logo (black on a white guitar).


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

Def. Vinyl if you can't handle it yourself I am sure you can sub it out


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I own a sign/screen printing/embroidery shop....we do all these methods.
I would do a decal for just 1 thing.....sign ink dries really quick and needs at least 196 mesh it would be a real pain to do it that way.


----------

